# Help Needed



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I am thinking of parting with my fish to start off with something new and was wondering what they would be worth?
I will list some prices and also show a video so you can see the fish as they all are very beautiful.
Then let me know what you think they should sell for.
THANKS

LIST

11 inch 2 yar old Red head chiclid $100.00?

2 yaear old Ornate Bichir's 17 inch and 12 inch pair $200.00?

2year old parrot fish and 8 months old 4 King cong parrots 6 to 7 inches $25.00ea 100.00 for all 5?

Please let me know what you think as i am not sure on the pricing i know the ornates are very high priced when they grow large.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I think it sounds like fair pricing. They could even be worth more but the main thing is finding what they sell for in your area and somebody who will buy them at that price.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

if you sell to someone private they are worth whatever the buyer is willing to pay. i would always ask high but leave it open for negotiations. personally i would come down a bit. but if a true cichlid lover wants one he might pay gladly. if you sell to a pet shop expect to get $40 store credit for all of them lol


----------

